# Small lot of Ceramics for sale on ebay



## ewasteofco (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi We have a small lot of ceramics up for sale on ebay and also some slot one cpus. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110801956683&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39-Slot-1CPU-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-High-grade-boards-3-lbs-fingers-/110802023157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cc50b2f5
Thanks for looking 
Ken Burns 
E-Waste Recyclers of Colorado


----------



## Smack (Jan 2, 2012)

Was just through your town in July on the way to Cripple Creek and Victor to check out the strip mine and wow, you want to see tailings? Check it out on google earth or any satellite view. That's a African company that owns it and they have demolished a few mountain tops.


----------

